# Gourd Calabash by Aonian



## CJBianco (Jan 3, 2011)

I just received this beautiful gourd and meerschaum calabash estate pipe from an eBay auction last week. The seller listed it for a neighbor whose father originally owned the pipe. It is supposedly from the 1950s. (The included Castleford pipe stand is much newer, and was bought when the neighbor inherited the pipe.) The pipe came in its original box too.

It's absolutely stunning, and a pleasure to smoke. (Altho it took me about 10 minutes to finally get a good light/draw. After that, the draw was full and deep and perfectly sublime.)

I couldn't find much on the maker, but it seems Aonian was based in Austria and mostly making meerschaum pipes. That's all I know so far.

To me, the best part is that inside the original box is a small Christmas gift tag which reads: _To my dearest husband, from Beth._ (I love the history of vintage and antique things.)

Anyway...enjoy the photos.

Thanx,
Christopher =)


----------



## mirain (Jun 29, 2009)

That is a beautiful pipe particularly with the touching history that goes with it. 
I don't know too much about the company but, as I understand it, Austria has a long and rich reputation when it comes to the calabash.

Enjoy...


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

Very nice ! Doesn't look like it was smoked much.


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

Not actually a fan of the calabash shape myself, but that pipe does look nice, is it just me or is that bowl huge as well.


----------



## CJBianco (Jan 3, 2011)

This is my first calabash, so I'm not sure how huge is _huge_. But the bowl measurements are:

total width, 2-7/8"
chamber depth, 1-3/8"
chamber width (at top), 1-5/16"

Thanx for the compliments, everyone. It makes me think this pipe was worth the money. =)

Christopher


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

That is one very nice looking calabash!


----------



## Dr BootyGrabber (Feb 11, 2011)

OMG i am in love with this pipe! :shocked:


----------

